# Looking for Dark enamel pickup wire



## davesvintage (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi there I am looking for dark enamel coated pickup wire so I can rewind vintage Fender pickups. I know it's out there can anyone please help??

Dave's Vintage Guitars
Email: [email protected]
www.davesvintageguitarsvancouver.com


----------



## claptonfreak (Apr 12, 2008)

try mojomusicalsupply.com

their enamel wire looks pretty dark.


----------



## davesvintage (Mar 31, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks I will check them out hopefully it does the trick!!


----------



## Ringwraith (Nov 17, 2007)

Dave check out this forum...
http://music-electronics-forum.com/f11/

Lots of info on pickup winding parts.
I think you have to buy a shit load of wire off of Mojo.
There are lots of other wire vendor links on that forum.

Cheers
Sean


----------



## Shepherd (Nov 20, 2008)

For the plain enamel wire, the smallest spools are about 5lbs. The cheapest I've found is from http://stores.shop.ebay.com/BAE-MAGNET-WIRE__W0QQ_armrsZ1. Excellent service and a pretty good selection but they dont have 43PE.


----------

